# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Apo 'da 1 Damla Kürt Kanı YOK ! O Saf Kan Ermenidir !!!

## anau2

Apo 'da 1 Damla Kürt Kanı YOK ! O Saf Kan Ermenidir !!! pkk apo kalleş leş terörist operasyon ermeni tohumu piç kürt eşkiya hain vatan haini hpg hgp çatışma saldırı baskın karokal asker kanas kartkurt kaleşnikof korucu hakkari yüksekova kanuykusu kadir mısıroğlu gösteri molotof polis özel harakat panzer diyarbakır dtp kürd kürdistan savaş dayak karagümrük derin devlet ergenekon pusu vatan millet milliyetçi akp chp mhp ahmet türk soykırım

----------

